# Capacitor/Discharge wiring Diagram



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

I found this on another forum that made it easy for me to construct. It works wonderfully. It recharges in less that a split second. I know there are others out there like me that needs a simple circuit like this to fire off those atlas switches.


----------



## nealt (Jan 22, 2015)

What is the TIP120?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a Darlington transistor.

TIP120-TIP121-TIP122 NPN Epitaxial Darlington Transistor Data Sheet


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi there,

Which connections on the TIP120 in the diagram are the Base, Emitter & Collecter?

Thanks


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

ianb26 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Which connections on the TIP120 in the diagram are the Base, Emitter & Collecter?
> 
> Thanks


when you buy the transistor, on the back of the package it tells you which one is which. with mine it had a metal tab, so it said on the back of the package that with the metal tab facing me from left to right, collector, base, emitter. I think most transistors are like that, but i could be wrong.


----------



## nealt (Jan 22, 2015)

So do you need one of these for each turnout or using switches run many turnouts?


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

nealt said:


> So do you need one of these for each turnout or using switches run many turnouts?


The capictor/discharge system can fire off any number of turnouts. One is more than enough. You can build other capictors to be charge off the main one. I have 13 turnouts and this one fires them all off without any problems. It recharges in less than a second.


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

nealt said:


> So do you need one of these for each turnout or using switches run many turnouts?


Thanks for your reply. I have a kit I have just made, but it's not working. The person I purchased it from used to edit an Electronics Magazine many years ago. He still has a site on the web and sells all sorts of electronic kits. (Here is a link to his site: http://talkingelectronics.com/ )He has advised me to do about 6 different things to get it working, but still no luck. I'll have to send him another email.

So I was just looking for other avenues if all else fails. That circuit looks quite simple.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

ianb26 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have a kit I have just made, but it's not working. The person I purchased it from used to edit an Electronics Magazine many years ago. He still has a site on the web and sells all sorts of electronic kits. (Here is a link to his site: http://talkingelectronics.com/ )He has advised me to do about 6 different things to get it working, but still no luck. I'll have to send him another email.
> 
> So I was just looking for other avenues if all else fails. That circuit looks quite simple.


I was having the same issues as you. My advice is go with this one. It works and is simple to build. I wasted parts and money trying to build a different one. This saved me from going out and buying a pre made one or a kit. The best part is you can expand on this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ianb26 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Which connections on the TIP120 in the diagram are the Base, Emitter & Collecter?
> 
> Thanks


The data sheet I attached earlier in the thread tells you all you want to know about the TIP120.


----------



## cjack (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the question was more to the lack of labeling on the schematic diagram.
The right side of the 1K resistor is connected to the base and the output of the circuit.
The left side of the 1 K resistor is connected to the collector and the 1N4004 diode cathode.
The plus end of the capacitor is connected to the emitter, the 1N4004 diode anode and the 1K resistor-LED combination.

Sorry about not editing the schematic picture...


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

cjack said:


> I think the question was more to the lack of labeling on the schematic diagram.
> The right side of the 1K resistor is connected to the base and the output of the circuit.
> The left side of the 1 K resistor is connected to the collector and the 1N4004 diode cathode.
> The plus end of the capacitor is connected to the emitter, the 1N4004 diode anode and the 1K resistor-LED combination.
> ...


Was this you're diagram? If so i want to shake your hand.


----------



## cjack (Jan 28, 2010)

monsterram1500 said:


> Was this you're diagram? If so i want to shake your hand.


No it is not mine. I just found it interesting too.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

cjack said:


> No it is not mine. I just found it interesting too.


O ok lol. I love how simple this is.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good point about the labeling Chuck, I guess that slipped by me as I knew from looking how it would have to be wired.


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

monsterram1500 said:


> I found this on another forum that made it easy for me to construct. It works wonderfully. It recharges in less that a split second. I know there are others out there like me that needs a simple circuit like this to fire off those atlas switches.
> 
> View attachment 88106


Is it made on kit PCB or did you make up the PCB. Would you remember the link where you saw it? Do you have any photos of the unit made up?

I am using a mix of Hornby & Peco units.

Thanks.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

ianb26 said:


> Is it made on kit PCB or did you make up the PCB. Would you remember the link where you saw it? Do you have any photos of the unit made up?
> 
> I am using a mix of Hornby & Peco units.
> 
> Thanks.


I made up the pcb, I got the board from Radio shack, but you can get it from any electronics store, same for the parts. I attached a picture, if you want to see the back i will have to unscrew it, but its just following the diagram i posted on the first page. I was close to going to peco if this didn't work, but after seeing how simple the diagram was and pretty much laying out the parts on the board just like the diagram, it works.


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, thanks for that. Was there supposed to be photo attached? If I can see your board I can work something out from there.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

ianb26 said:


> Ok, thanks for that. Was there supposed to be photo attached? If I can see your board I can work something out from there.


I attached a photo before, but i guess it didn't work. So I'm trying again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It probably could have been about 1/4 that size without much effort.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It probably could have been about 1/4 that size without much effort.


To be honest, i was unsure if it was going to work or not. I was giving my self some room if i had to take it all apart. In my next one tho i will be making it smaller.


----------

